# Fire-bellied Newt Eggs Found



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bought three new fire-bellied newts on Thursday as Manuel seemed lonely after our other two died, (the second one died on Christmas Eve and this is the first time I have managed to find a shop with any more in stock) 

Anyway ... took one back yesterday because it attacked Manuel and then the other two new ones were acting rather strange ... cut a long story short they started laying eggs! So far, we have found five eggs in our artificial plant, but the two newts have spent most of the day acting strangely in the barrel so we think they might be laying eggs in there as well! 

We had heard that they are quite difficult to breed and keep the eggs safe and hatched ... so we are looking for any help and advice about what we need to do now for the best chance of our newt eggs surviving!!! Please!!!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there not that hard to breed really it just people tend to keep them at un-natural temperatures so they dont. here's a caresheet for chinese fire belly newts (if u want the japanese version just ask) it has info about egg and larva care at the bottom 

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Cynops orientalis - Chinese firebelly

and raising newts from eggs http://caudata.org/cc/articles/raising.shtml


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Hatching the eggs is easy its after they hatch the problems start. Firstly i would go to a local pond and get some water out of it, and if possible at this time of year some small water weeds.Keep this at room temp with the eggs in. The water will soon become full of microscopic life on which the newly hatched larvae will feed, keep an eye out for any insect larvae or water boatmen/beetles which may feed on the newts themselves. Once the newts start to grow you can buy bags of live daphnia from tropical fish shops and then move them onto live blood worm.
You could soon end up with some of these babies.


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the caresheet information. 
We have been removing the eggs to a separate tank, but came home today to find what I assume to be a larvae in the tank with the newts ... I have taken it out. 
Any basic advice now?


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the pics! 
We can only get frozen daphnia at the moment from our local petshop ... do you think they might eat that? And also, don't know where to get pond water, so have them in filtered water like we use for the newts. 
Any further advice?
Thanks


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

tp_1986 said:


> Love the pics!
> We can only get frozen daphnia at the moment from our local petshop ... do you think they might eat that? And also, don't know where to get pond water, so have them in filtered water like we use for the newts.
> Any further advice?
> Thanks


give it a go, and filtered (and i assume dechorinated (either left for 24 hours or chemcially treated)) is fine.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

filtered water is no use what so ever the pond water would be full of microscopic life on which the newly hatched larvae would feed. Daphnia is far too big for newly hatched newts to feed on. Dont you know anyone with a mature garden pond or a park with a pond in it?. Newt larvae tend to need to see their food moving so frozen food is rarely accepted.


----------

